# The President arrived !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Well the President finally arrived on Friday…. What a surprise, it was like Christmas. Was great to see it in the flesh, especially never seeing one in the flesh before.

They had sent the Eurus wheels, but had not sent the ones with the carbon hubs; this was the only minor fault. These are on there way.

Did not have a chance to ride it, so had a quick spin with it on the trainer. What a joy….

Weighed it at the bike shot when I picked up the computer, with everything and pedals, weighed in at 7.87Kg. To me this was way light. Remember I have come from a mtb background, have not had a road bike since I was 16, many many years.

I went for my first ride this morning, Sunday Spain time. Went with a good buddy whom I mtb with, he has an S Works.

I have to say the bike was a joy to ride, most of the setup was perfect, may well have to drop the saddle 5 mm or so. It climbs fantastic, once out of the saddle and standing up it accelerates real fast. This was an odd sensation to me, when standing having no flex or movement after coming off a FS mtb. There is just no flex in the BB area, this felt fantastic. Great feeling standing up and digging it in. Descending was also fantastic; I could not get over how stable the bike was, incredible. The speed in which it freewheels is also great. Without pedalling it was far quicker descending than my biddies S Works. And I could tell a lot more stable.

I could not find any faults at all. I do know that this bike is far more than I needed, but I have dreamt of this bike for years. Great to have one in my stable of scooters. It is going to be hard to decide on road or mountain.

Would like to say thank you to Scottie from KiwiVelo in New Zealand whom helped me with the spec etc, he gave me all the information needed and helped with my rather ignorant questions. www.kiwivelo.co.nz 

Also thank you to all those on this site that helped with my questions.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Very Nice Ride*

Wow. Very nice bike. Congratulations.

I was just about to take my new C50 Record for its first spin as well. So I am about to share your very same emotion.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Enjoy your ride, I am still grinning and feeling great inside..................It will last a long while I feel.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*What a beauty*

I've been riding my Moots for the last couple of months due to weather. After your post, I'm pulling the C50 out for a spin today.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Go the C50, am in Italy at present, was presenting to a large group of Italians, had to show them the President, dam passionate bunch the Italians, they rated it hugely.

I posted a question in components and wrenching re fitting a polar 725 to my Cinelli Ram bars. Any thoughts.

Enjoy the C50.


----------

